# drywall for me



## leo (Dec 11, 2012)

hey guys anybody knows what is the best price for new homes drywall install so that i can start bid i need some help i hang board before but it was hourly all the time and finally got liscence want to try it hopfully woks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

leo said:


> hey guys anybody knows what is the best price for new homes drywall install so that i can start bid i need some help i hang board before but it was hourly all the time and finally got liscence want to try it hopfully woks.


Hope it woks for ya Brother!!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

leo said:


> what is the best price for new homes drywall install


Not Enough.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

leo said:


> hey guys anybody knows what is the best price for new homes drywall install so that i can start bid i need some help i hang board before but it was hourly all the time and finally got liscence want to try it hopfully woks.


Best of luck...running a bussiness is super easy..


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

leo said:


> hey guys anybody knows what is the best price for new homes drywall install so that i can start bid i need some help i hang board before but it was hourly all the time and finally got liscence want to try it hopfully woks.


This is a joke right??? C'mon. This is your well thought out business plan? Pay for a license and assume you're good to go.... Right after you ask some people on the Internet the fundamental basics of doing business, how much to get paid. Nevermind the fact that you couldn't be more vague with your question. Yea buddy good luck!!! There's only one set price for "new homes" cuz they are all the same. People like you are why I'm running around for the last few weeks trying to hit 4 jobs a day doing bullish!t repairs after people who just thought they would up and start doing drywall for a living out of nowhere. Anyone wanna guess what kind of week I'm having????


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> This is a joke right??? C'mon. This is your well thought out business plan? Pay for a license and assume you're good to go.... Right after you ask some people on the Internet the fundamental basics of doing business, how much to get paid. Nevermind the fact that you couldn't be more vague with your question. Yea buddy good luck!!! There's only one set price for "new homes" cuz they are all the same. People like you are why I'm running around for the last few weeks trying to hit 4 jobs a day doing bullish!t repairs after people who just thought they would up and start doing drywall for a living out of nowhere. Anyone wanna guess what kind of week I'm having????


I saw an ad on craigslist last night where someone had already hung their basement but was looking for someone to tape and texture "asap". Maybe you're interested? :laughing: :lol:


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Is it going to look like this?


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Not the first pic. Don't know how that one got in there.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Just my opinion but I would think most would weigh out some kind of wages and profits after all the insurance, fuel, materials and all the other constants that go along with running a business. If you don't take the time to investigate and plan ahead before you take the plunge well all I can say is good luck. Besides that it's not fair to others in the trade when you try to take shortcuts on pricing. If you want a price about .05 per ft should get ya going...you will fit right in with the illegals.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

got to love those 8' butt seams people give us !!!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> Is it going to look like this?


Dude.....that one looks pretty damn good compared to what I generally imagine homeowner hangs to look like.....


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Not a homeowner hang. The guy does drywall for a living. I guess with a butt joint on a stand up wall the builder decided it was time for a new crew.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Arey85 said:


> Is it going to look like this?


Thats looks like most of the work I do.

I do alot of home owner repair. Its not bad work once you learn how to deal with all the garbage that they give you to work with.

Then once you get a job that was actually hung right it seems to go by super fast.


----------



## leo (Dec 11, 2012)

Arey85 said:


> This is a joke right??? C'mon. This is your well thought out business plan? Pay for a license and assume you're good to go.... Right after you ask some people on the Internet the fundamental basics of doing business, how much to get paid. Nevermind the fact that you couldn't be more vague with your question. Yea buddy good luck!!! There's only one set price for "new homes" cuz they are all the same. People like you are why I'm running around for the last few weeks trying to hit 4 jobs a day doing bullish!t repairs after people who just thought they would up and start doing drywall for a living out of nowhere. Anyone wanna guess what kind of week I'm having????







really how do you know ilegals get paid like that maybe thats what you paid them trying to go by and probably you dont even pay or report anything to irs it looks like you know a lot about it probably because is truth and if you cant find work is because you do some ****y work and now everybody knows and of course who is goin to hire a guy who calls himself drywall contractor poor guy it looks like you fln down lately but thanks for the advise i will try to go cheaper so you dont get sh;""""""""""jajajaja and c"mon ell said


----------



## leo (Dec 11, 2012)

silverstilts said:


> Just my opinion but I would think most would weigh out some kind of wages and profits after all the insurance, fuel, materials and all the other constants that go along with running a business. If you don't take the time to investigate and plan ahead before you take the plunge well all I can say is good luck. Besides that it's not fair to others in the trade when you try to take shortcuts on pricing. If you want a price about .05 per ft should get ya going...you will fit right in with the illegals.










you probably right yea well i was thinking around 75'80 but if that to hig probably goin with 65 i will try that that sound fair for new houses remodel probably 1.25 sf thats fair to me but thanks anyway for the help


----------



## leo (Dec 11, 2012)

and framing probably i'm goin to bid so low so that other dude dont get nothing and yea nat goin to pay irs like tjat guy does


----------



## leo (Dec 11, 2012)

you are right is never enough but well i have to keep trying


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Arey85 said:


> Not a homeowner hang. The guy does drywall for a living. I guess with a butt joint on a stand up wall the builder decided it was time for a new crew.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

leo said:


> and framing probably i'm goin to bid so low so that other dude dont get nothing and yea nat goin to pay irs like tjat guy does


 YEAH! Nat sounds like a winner:whistling2:


----------

